# Microclimate Ministat 100 -Questions??



## jtaylortech3

I bought a Microclimate Ministat 100 which i was looking to use in my bearded dragon's vivarium because the cooler end doesn't get as cold as it should. I noticed that this thermostat can be used for heat mats and is suitable for controlling heaters up to a maximum of 100W. Therefore could I use this to control the red spot lamp i use for the basking spot?

Thanks


----------



## Madhouse5

yes it can be used on a spot i would only go up to 60 watt if your going to use anything higher i would look at a dimming stat 

Paul


----------



## nicnet

jtaylortech3 said:


> I bought a Microclimate Ministat 100 which i was looking to use in my bearded dragon's vivarium because the cooler end doesn't get as cold as it should. I noticed that this thermostat can be used for heat mats and is suitable for controlling heaters up to a maximum of 100W. Therefore could I use this to control the red spot lamp i use for the basking spot?
> 
> Thanks



Its actually best if you keep all your questions in the same thread to be honest. Otherwise you end up with different advice from different people on two threads and it can get pretty confusing for you.

Please check your other thread as I could do with the details I've asked for : victory:


----------



## jtaylortech3

Thanks for reply's and Madhouse5 yeah I thought it could be used with these and even thou on some sites it says this Microclimate Ministat 100 can be used for just heat mat's....I believe that incorrect thou as on other sources including proper reptiles shops and more importantly in the instructions itself it clearly does state it can be used with any heat sources up to 100w. My Red spot lamp is only 40w thou so if i used it with that I would imagine it would be fine. Only concern I have is in another thread I posted - nicnet you have said I couldn't use this Thermostat and would need a different dimmer model?

Regarding your other questions, and i apologise for posting in the other threads. I will stick to this one to make things simpler 
ey there,

I have had a setup for a bearded dragon for quite a while and never had any issues but honestly after reading so many different things lately, I am totally lost on if my setup is correct especially as there seem to be so many different bloody bulbs, terms etc lol. Anyway any help would be appreciated!

Vivarium is about over 2ft long (not the biggest I know but for his beardy's size it does the job), I have a Arcadia ACU15 controller unit of 14/15W, 240V and 18w ReptiGlo 10.0 UV tube. I also have what the basking lamp (guess that's what its called) which is the red light - Bayonet Red Night Spot Lamp 40w by Pro Rep (did have 60w but vivarium got too hot). Lastly I have digital thermometer so I can see the temperatures of the vivarium (have the probe currently on the opposite end to the where red spot lamp is). 

Here is run down of my setup, you or anyone else can guide me on if its all setup ok, I have had it setup for a over a year and never had any problems with the Bearded dragon but obviously with reading so much contradicting stuff lately and when I look online at lizard stuff, there is so many different types of bulbs, ceramic this and that...its all a bit overwhelming to be honest! 
Anyway obviously as mentioned have bought a Microclimate Ministat 100 today, which was hoping could resolve the temperatures having a cooler end etc. My Vivarium is about over 2ft long, I have a Arcadia ACU15 controller unit of 14/15W, 240V and 18w ReptiGlo 10.0 UV tube. I also have what the basking lamp (guess that's what its called) which is the red light - Bayonet Red Night Spot Lamp 40w by Pro Rep (did have 60w but vivarium got too hot). Lastly I have digital thermometer so I can see the temperatures of the vivarium (have the probe currently on the opposite end to the where red spot lamp is). Hope that helps to answer your questions and I have just taken some quick pictures and will post them in a minute so you can see for yourself! Thanks again for anyone's help!


----------



## jtaylortech3

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Hope that helps!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/img1404zm.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img1405tw.jpg/

Also just measured the vivarium to make sure and its 2ft long and 1.8ft high.


----------



## vgorst

Other heat source *can* be used with mat stats but you'll end up with flickering bulbs and having to replace the bulbs constantly - dimmer stats do better at keeping a more constant temperature and you won't have a disco in your viv.

There's a reason why you can't get a cold enough cool side, there's not enough tank for the heat to dissipate. As nicnet said in your other thread, they need to be able to cool down. The only way you're going to be able to get a good thermogradient is by getting a much bigger tank. His size has nothing to do with it, even baby beardies should be housed in 4x2ft.


----------



## nicnet

jtaylortech3 said:


> Thanks for reply's and Madhouse5 yeah I thought it could be used with these and even thou on some sites it says this Microclimate Ministat 100 can be used for just heat mat's....I believe that incorrect thou as on other sources including proper reptiles shops and more importantly in the instructions itself it clearly does state it can be used with any heat sources up to 100w. My Red spot lamp is only 40w thou so if i used it with that I would imagine it would be fine. Only concern I have is in another thread I posted - nicnet you have said I couldn't use this Thermostat and would need a different dimmer model?
> 
> Regarding your other questions, and i apologise for posting in the other threads. I will stick to this one to make things simpler
> ey there,
> 
> I have had a setup for a bearded dragon for quite a while and never had any issues but honestly after reading so many different things lately, I am totally lost on if my setup is correct especially as there seem to be so many different bloody bulbs, terms etc lol. Anyway any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Vivarium is about over 2ft long (not the biggest I know but for his beardy's size it does the job), I have a Arcadia ACU15 controller unit of 14/15W, 240V and 18w ReptiGlo 10.0 UV tube. I also have what the basking lamp (guess that's what its called) which is the red light - Bayonet Red Night Spot Lamp 40w by Pro Rep (did have 60w but vivarium got too hot). Lastly I have digital thermometer so I can see the temperatures of the vivarium (have the probe currently on the opposite end to the where red spot lamp is).
> 
> Here is run down of my setup, you or anyone else can guide me on if its all setup ok, I have had it setup for a over a year and never had any problems with the Bearded dragon but obviously with reading so much contradicting stuff lately and when I look online at lizard stuff, there is so many different types of bulbs, ceramic this and that...its all a bit overwhelming to be honest!
> Anyway obviously as mentioned have bought a Microclimate Ministat 100 today, which was hoping could resolve the temperatures having a cooler end etc. My Vivarium is about over 2ft long, I have a Arcadia ACU15 controller unit of 14/15W, 240V and 18w ReptiGlo 10.0 UV tube. I also have what the basking lamp (guess that's what its called) which is the red light - Bayonet Red Night Spot Lamp 40w by Pro Rep (did have 60w but vivarium got too hot). Lastly I have digital thermometer so I can see the temperatures of the vivarium (have the probe currently on the opposite end to the where red spot lamp is). Hope that helps to answer your questions and I have just taken some quick pictures and will post them in a minute so you can see for yourself! Thanks again for anyone's help!



Your first issue is your viv size. Its half the size it wants to be. Now I konw you said it suits the size of your beardie, but beardies do not do well in small vivs and need a lot of space to move around and to thermoregulate.. You also have the added problem of smaller vivs being more humid, which can cause respiratory infections.

Please get a bigger viv asap. Recommended size for a single beardie is 4x2x2 ft. (3ft has the same issues as a 2ft)

Why are you using a red bulb? You want a white one for a beardie really. They associate light with heat and will be attracted to the basking spot that way. 

What is the temp of your basking spot. hot side and cool side. Where exactly are you taking those temps. Where you take them is as vital as the temps, as if you're taking them in the wrong place then they are telling you nothing really.

I see you have dial (stick on ) thermometers in your viv. get rid of them. They are notorious for lying about temps and will give you a false sense of what your temps really are. You need 3 digital thermometers to check 3 temps with.


----------



## jtaylortech3

Thanks for your reply - nicnet

I will wait on giving you the temperatures for the moment as you stated the stick on dials aren't correct, I do have one digital one but obviously sounds like I need another 2. Therefore will get another 2 tomorrow or the day after and then get back to you once I know the correct temperatures. Now regarding the rest, I do agree regarding the vivarium size but as its still a baby I was advised and are still being advise by people its suitable until he gets bigger. I kind of agree to a point but personally I would rather and am looking to get a bigger vivarium (just need to find one at reasonable price!) and obviously you and few other have given the opinion that it would be more suitable with a bigger Vivarium. Either way it would be the better options ideally going forward especially as he is going to get bigger at some stage. 
I am rather confused with the red lighting, I have always been advised to use red bulbs and this is what was included in the setup I originally bought....but your saying I shouldn't be using this? And that I should just use a normal bulb from telco/asda? Bit shocked at that to be honest and if thats the case, why do you sell the red bulbs in the pet shops as I assuming there must be purpose for them? See thats what I find frustrating when I look around the pet shops because there is so many different type of bulbs and bulb connections....kind of overwhelms!


----------



## rita1

i think he is saying that beardies like a nice bright basking spot, not infra red as the beardies can't see it supposedly. if you had a nice bright light that gives out heat he will feel he's sitting under the sunshine. i think that's what nicnet is on about.
if you bought a big viv you could of put cardboard to separate it to make it a bit smaller until he grew a bit then take away the cardboard and he's got a lovely big viv to run around in, it would save you loads of money of just buying one big viv instead of buying a small one and then buying another later. i wish pet shops would do any with tiny viv for a animal to live in, the bigger the better for any animal in my veiw.
good luck with your BD.


----------



## nicnet

White light does simulate sunshine and is better than red light for them.

You need to learn one thing very fast. Pet shops lie. never ever take their word for anything and always double check and research. The guys who make those setups have only one thing in mind, profit. We could probably find a dozen beardie setups that would kill your beardie very fast, and every one will be a major brand name and designed specifically for beardies.

Believe it or not, if you followed the RSPCA caresheet on beardies, they are likely to die or be very sick in a very short period of time.

I owned a tropical fish shop, where the reps would activly try teach you how to kill fish so that people would come back and buy more...

Do not trust the pet industry.

There are also a lot of shops out there who think they are giving good advice, and it turns out to be very bad advice. They do not research the species they are selling and have no clue. This applies to 'fluffy bunny ' vets also. Never take a reptile to a normal vet, they need specialist vets who have a clue on what they are doing. normal vets will make out they know what they are doing but 90% of the time they don't as they are not trained in it properly.

Baby beardies do not need a small viv, its a myth perpetuated by shops so that you end up buying two setups. They are more than fine in their adult size viv from being born, you just need to watch that they are feeding properly.

The bigger the viv is the better. More room to mooch around, better temp control and humidity control.

The difference between the guys on here and pet shops...on here they have no vested interest in the profit they could make from the advice.


----------



## kbonnington

I know this is a really old thread and you probably dnt need help anymore but I was researching and I stumbled across it. Red bulbs are for nocturnal animals that will be bothered by bright basking lights for example snakes, geckos. They are good used along side a bright light as they produce penetrative infared heat for some of the thicker skinned species. Mercury vapor are the best for BD producing heat and uva uvb. Infared can be used the same way a ceramic would.


----------

